

Actually Using the Database - listrophy
https://bendyworks.com/actually-using-the-database/

======
dkarapetyan
Hmm, so almost every bit of logic is pushed to the database. The parts that
are not pushed to the database are then delegated to Template Haskell. Not
exactly sure what this demonstrates. Macros are good? Seems lacking in terms
of what the actual payoff is here.

